# our first snow....



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well woke up to snow this morning.. not much at all really just more than a dusting.. but its a sad reminder of things to come...


i still have my deck on the tractor.. need to do the 75 hour service and swap the thrower.. may want to do it sooner rather than later....


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*SJ got the SNOW*

Well John I was trying to send you a hent about two weeks ago , about the snow was on the way out to you and all the others on the forum. I remember seeing a few pictures of a snow flake or two up here in LAKEVIEW OR. I already have my tractor set up if you want to come get it even have the snom chains still on. Have a Great Turkey day comming up,
SAM/JEANNIE


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Had my first yesterday also. Maybe an inch tops. REAL cold and windy today. I am NOT ready for this.


----------

